# what size viv for corn snakes ?



## Daz B (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi all i need some help with what size viv to put some new arrivals in and although i am use to keeping geckos i have no idea with snakes !

i have been given 3 corn snake which are about 4 years old and are in a 90 cm long x 30 cm deep x 45 cm high viv i want to move them into a 60 cm long x 45 cm deep x 60 cm high exo terra.

i know this would lose 30 cm in the length but by my reckoning moving them into the exo terra would give them the same floor space using the calculation 90 x 30 = 2700 for the old viv and for the new exo 60 x 45 = 2700

any help would be v much appreciated ! this is also my first post on here hope it in the right place !?


----------



## cornman247 (Jun 1, 2009)

are you on about all 3 in the same viv?

if you are then id recommend you need at least a 4x2x2 but id recommend you seperate tthem anyway.


----------



## TonyH1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

I always work to the "1 ft shorter than the snake" If they are 4yo they will be approx 4-5ft so should be in a 4ft long viv. Cornsnakes although like to climb do not constantly so a high viv is not necesary.

As for splitting them it all depends on space. I have found that they can compete for basking areas.


----------



## cornman247 (Jun 1, 2009)

TonyH1981 said:


> I always work to the "1 ft shorter than the snake" If they are 4yo they will be approx 4-5ft so should be in a 4ft long viv. Cornsnakes although like to climb do not constantly so a high viv is not necesary.
> 
> As for splitting them it all depends on space. *I have found that they can compete for basking areas*.


corn snakes dont bask


----------



## TonyH1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

They dont in the same way as lizards out in the sun. They lay on sun heated rocks (in a viv a heatmat.) What i meant is they coil up there and you find that some more dominant snakes will push others out or they will have less room to lay.

Hope that explains it more.


----------



## Daz B (Mar 28, 2009)

cheers guys need all the advice i can get, like i said i am up to speed with lizards, well gecko's at least and these 3 were kinda dumped on me. 

All 3 are in the viv together and to be honest all seem to get along no problems, they coil up over each other in one of the hides, mind you they are all roughly the same in length, no idea of the sex, but presume all female as surely males would fight ?


----------



## TonyH1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

Not necesarily males don't really fight in my experience. If you want to know sexes then take them to a rep vet/ shop and get them sexed properly. There are lots of sites online which will help with visual sexing that will give you an idea of sex but not a guarantee.


----------



## alexpata (Jan 29, 2009)

If they really are that age and have been kept together for that amount of time without any breeding or fighting taking place then I would guess they are all female, but sexing them is the only way to be sure. It may cost you but IMO it would be fairer to house them separately.


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

If you genuinely are willing to research and make the best decision based on what you have discovered, then there's some interesting reading for you:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/306186-keeping-royals-together.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/285696-who-keeps-snakes-together.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/288386-corn-snake-housing.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/275002-keeping-snakes-together-not-same.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/275462-keeping-snakes-together-really-not.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/271245-more-than-one-snake-one.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/271821-co-habbiting-snakes.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/271375-isolate-co-habit.html


And also some interesting, if disturbing, pictures:






































In my opinion, people who choose to co-habit snakes should be incredibly experienced snake keepers, have thorough knowledge of the risks and health issues the snakes encounter, be completely informed on how to do it as safely as possible, and have the spare vivs available in order to separate the snakes if any of the issues arise.

Any other situation, co-habiting snakes is sacrificing husbandry for cost.


----------



## TonyH1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

i understand the concerns but if you are careful i do not see why not. Its a subject that constantly gets argued


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

It is a contested issue certainly. TonyH.. in what ways would you suggest being 'careful' when cohabiting? What steps would you suggest to safeguard your snakes?


----------

